# Головная боль, панические атаки, головокружение



## Любовь kardilier (23 Июл 2020)

Добрый вечер! Прочитала переписку сообщений с заголовком цементирование шеи....
Нашла схожую проблему для себя.
В октябре 19 года начались проблемы с конечностями. Стали холодеть ноги, мурашки, далее перешло на руки, покалывание, я растирала руки как могла, частично помогало. Потом стало появлятся помутнение в голове, легкое головокружение при этом руки белели, сосуды проподали. Во время сна днем или ночью правая или левая рука немели, просыпалась от этого, трясла руками, кровь приливала и отпускало.
В начале ноября попала на прием к неврологу. Ставил остеохондроз шейный и грудной. Снимки выпрашивала, чтобы назначил. Выяснились остеофиты, спондилез. На узи сосудов головы косвенные признаки ангиодистонии, в тот момент я сидела на ацетилсалициловой кислоте, мне от нее было легче. Были страхи, головокружения, помутнения сознания, мурашки по голове.
При еженедельном походе к неврологу мне были назначены лекарства(мексидол, кавинтон, сирдалуд, дузофарм, тромбитал, мидокалм) 
Сама выпрашивала направление на церебрализин. Фельдшер назначала бетагистин, когда сильно голова кружилась. Пыталась делать зарядку, с трудом, т.к. сильная скованность спины и шеи. Ходила на легкий массаж. На какое-то время отпускало слегка, а потом начиналось все заново, но уже с другими признаками. Прошла мрт в январе 20 года ( изменений в головном мозге нет, сужение диаметров обеих позвоночных артерий на интракраниальном уровне. Утолщение слизистой оболочки верхнечелюстных пазух, клеток решетчатого лабиринта и основной пазухи справа). В этот момент у меня как раз уже дополнительно сильно давило нос, усиливалось давление при наклонах. Голову тоже давило и в затылке и с боков. Лор поставил синусит острый-вылечили с промыванием и с антибиотиками. Давление в р-не носа прошло. Самого насморка я не чувствовала. Лобную часть перестало давить. Осталось давить то затылочную часть, то макушку, то бока. Либо вместе, либо по очереди, если боль чуть менялась или помутнение приходило, начиналась паническая атака - трясучка, повышение давления сильный страх.  А потом боязнь этой ПА. И так то одно, то другое лекарство, частично становилось легче, но не отпускало. В конце мая у меня был сильный удар головой, без потери сознания, ч/з неделю у меня случилось сильнейшее головокружение, я ловила голову, давление подскочило до 160 на 100, у меня ножки потрясывались до вечера. Только в 7 часов вечера я смогла со страхами немного покушать. решила пройти мрт, пришла к платному неврологу. Она сказала мрт делать не нужно, по моим рентгенам и мрт январским и так все ясно по признакам, назначила дексаметазон, комбилипен, цереброллизин, сирдалуд, а затем опять мексидол и нейродикловит, фезам. Лечение почти прошла, но не отпустило. Терапевт еще назначила грандаксин от страхов. 20 июля сходила к неврологу в районку, лечение подкорректировала, фезам убрала, а мексидол добавила дозировку, порекомендовала массаж, т.к. сильнейшее мышечное напряжение почувствовала, это учитывая, что я 2 сеанса у остеопата прошла, скованность спины стала меньше, рекомендовал кое-какие занятия, снимать мышечное гапряжение затылка и жевательных мышц. Невролог еще советовал к психотерапевту обратиться на счет ПА, и стрессов, еще не обращалась. Но уже точно собираюсь. Много прочитала в инете про астенические депрессии-очень схожее состояние(головные боли наступают в вертикальном положении) лежа все проходит, когда засыпаю и отключаюсь. С утра всаю, все снова начинается. Сейчас я чувствую мышечные напряжения в голове, лице, мурашки, руками по голове поводишь-все зашевелится, в дрожь все тело кидает, легкое головокружение не отпускает. Предстраховое состояние, пытаюсь успокоиться. Сегодня 23.07. Вычитала про неврозные мышечные напряжения, опять схоже с сегодняшним состоянием, чувствую сильный мышечный напряг лица и головы в целом + опять давит нос, насморка нет, но дыхание носом иногда пропадает именно от это давки изнутри, краснеет лицо, легкий жар лица и опять приходят страхи, умываю лицо прохладной водой, помогает, но не надолго. пытаюсь мышцы расслаблять, у меня их трясти начинает, как буд-то я перенервничала. 
Скажите пожалуйста! К какому массажисту нужно пойти, чтобы мышцы головы расслабить и стоит или нет идти к психотерапевту с моей проблемой и как ему объяснить мое состояние, которое сейчас происходит или вообще все сподряд рассказывать. Я не отрицаю психоэмоциональное состояние в течении многих лет. Это могло способствовать этому? Я сейчас сильно раздражаюсь на детей, на их визги, пики, шум. Раз сижу на таблетках, вроде держу себя в руках, но опять же я все это опять держу в себе, ругаться не могу и их успокоить не могу. Звук от холодильника мне мозг пробивает, и сильный свет заставляет меня хмуриться и начинает болеть голова и тут же опять головокружение.
Спасибо! Кто прочитал, посоветуйте что-нибудь.


----------



## La murr (24 Июл 2020)

@Любовь kardilier, Любовь, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

То есть, понимание, что это паническое состояние есть, но верить не хочется, идти к психиатру страшно и принимать антидепрессанты всю жизнь неприемлемо.
Так?


----------



## Любовь kardilier (25 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я очень даже согласна и к психотерапевту сходить, но я так понимаю мне нужно еще как-то мышечное напряжение снять. Я думаю от этого у меня сейчас нарушено кровообращение головы. И от чего краснеет лицо и давит нос, легкое головокружение, и от этого приступы страха


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июл 2020)

Вы совершенно правы в своём согласие обратиться за помощью именно к врачу психотерапевту, а не к психологу или психиатру.


----------



## Любовь kardilier (25 Июл 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо! Но запись к врачу даже платному только на 8 августа, а я мне нужно уже сейчас.
Меня сейчас мучает напряжение мышц головы и лица. Это и боли и покраснение лица, в то же время и страхи на счет этого. Пугают мысли, что нарушается кровообращение, что будет ч/з час, два или ч/з неделю. Чем можно снять спазм мышц.
В данный момент я пью грандаксин и мексидол, назначено неврологом. Может какие-то лекарства есть, которые спазм мышц снимают, хотя-бы легонькое? Дотянуть до приема психотерапевта, или пойти на платный массаж? Как объяснить массажисту, какая именно у меня в данный момент проблема?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Июл 2020)

Едва ли от Грандаксина и Мексидола будет прок. Да и от массажиста тоже. Неужели на всю область (край. Ар, АО) всего один психотерапевт?


----------



## Любовь kardilier (26 Июл 2020)

У нас в Тюмени их не велико, запись ждать долго, возможно отпуска.
А почему вы думаете, что от массажа не будет эффекта? Как тогда снять тонус мышц спины и головы?


----------



## Zorbelka (26 Июл 2020)

Любовь kardilier написал(а):


> У нас в Тюмени их не велико, запись ждать долго, возможно отпуска.
> А почему вы думаете, что от массажа не будет эффекта? Как тогда снять тонус мышц спины и головы?


У вас есть в городе клиника Ариадна ,Там вам  помогут


----------



## Любовь kardilier (26 Июл 2020)

Спасибо! Узнаю


----------



## горошек (26 Июл 2020)

*Любовь kardilier, *идите к обычному психиатру в районный психо-неврологический диспансер и ничего не бойтесь. Не залечат вас, и на учёт не поставят. Вроде попасть на приём туда проблем обычно не бывает. Если у вас действительно астено-невротический синдром, то он точно без таблеточек не лечится. Также как и неврозы. А если вам нужна психотерапия, то он и подскажет. А про борьбу с паническими атаками можно многое найти в интернете.


----------



## Любовь kardilier (26 Июл 2020)

Спасибо! Успокаивает


----------

